# SWOAPE Vice President Nominations



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

In an effort to get some the officer positions nominated by the December meeting, here is the description, again provided by Roger (ukedude), for Vice President:

Vice President(s): Provide counsel and support to the President
a. Accepts and fulfills assignments, often long term, from the President
b. Can act in place of President when President is absent
c. This role is only effective when the President knows how to effectively delegate.

I would like to get nominations for this position prior to the December meeting. I will be adding the position descriptions for Treasurer and Secretary shortly so make sure to take a look at those position descriptions too. 

I know there are some folks in the club who have yet to attend a meeting but don't let this stop you from at least nominating someone for a position (even if it is yourself).

In my opinion, Jim (molurus73) would make a good VP for the club as would Chris (Cincy Cichlids) even though he is a Cichlid nut. Would anyone like to second either of my nomination or nominate someone else for the position?

Once we get some nominations in, I can start a poll for the various positions and we can vote via the forum. It will be a public poll so everyone should be able to see the results. I will also send out an e-mail to everyone with a link to the Poll Thread so folks can vote. I know some don't get to the forum very often so hopefully they will vote after an e-mail reminder


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I 2nd both nominations.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would gladly be your bitch Matt. Especially since the boys in orange and black came up big tonight.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Holy crap, you're right...they did win. I guess that gives Jim the edge, but I'll third both nominations.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Should I toss my own name in the hat?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nah, since you are interested, I will nominate you for the VP position also. 

Is anyone else interested in any of the Officer positions and will someone second Erik's nomination?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I second Erik. He brings a lot of knowledge about the hobby to the club.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> I second Erik. He brings a lot of knowledge about the hobby to the club.


That's a horrible lie and you know it.

I mean, I accept.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> That's a horrible lie and you know it.
> 
> I mean, I accept.


Thats true he can't even keep shrimp alive :boxing:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

sshockey said:


> Thats true he can't even keep shrimp alive :boxing:


This isn't a shrimp club.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Erik is no longer interested in the Vice president position so I have nominated Chris and Allen for the combined VP/Secretary position for 2008.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I second the nominations.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I accept


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Wait... This ISN'T a shrimp club?!? 



Troy McClure said:


> This isn't a shrimp club.


----------

